# Man discovers long lost dad is Charles Manson



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

A Los Angeles DJ got a bit of a family tree shock after finally discovering the identity of the man who impregnated his mother- serial killer Charles Manson...read more >


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

eek, that would be a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Curiosity buzzkill!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can believe that would suck to find out. Genetics isn't destiny, though, and he's already about as different from his father as anyone could want.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's something I just wouldn't want to know.


----------

